# How to make a tree with Java or Christmas moss NEATLY



## VincentWangZx (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi guys, does anyone know how to make a tree with moss so that they grow in an all rounded direction without looking like a mess? I've tried one with spider wood and I can only say I've done a miserable job; they look like a ball of mess! Here's what I mean:








The next one I want to try will be with driftwood, in a bigger tank. I want to replace my big rock with a tree. Here's the big rock (you can't miss it): 








Can anyone direct me to a place where I can learn how to attach moss in a neater way? Much appreciated! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I suppose to a few people moss is simple, but I find it very slow. Then I do have low tech tanks. I think it's more about how you trim it however. Wood seems easier to get it started on, unless of course you don't want it there because then it will cling without
your permission. Java(can't give exp info on others besides Fissidens) has a tendency 
to have pieces you trimmed drift till they find a spot they like and claim that spot as theirs. If you just trim it short it will get side branches more and grow along what it
is growing on rather than away from it. I don't care for it now that it's in my tank for
the lack of...well it just goes every direction. But when you trim it there goes those small pieces that you miss when taking out what you have cut off. Your tanks look much more easy to spot these pieces in. I just did a major change up in my tank.
Fairly major in one but mega change in the main one. So it's having an adjustment period. Bough some stems in very bad shape that I don't have in the correct light level so it will be summer before it looks anything like a nice planted tank again.
But the walls have had Javas moss a long time and I cut most of it off during the change also. I hope to trim it short as it grows back.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=14289&pictureid=73618
When first set up. The DIY built in bio filter on the right.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=14289&pictureid=43385


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

IMO dont use java moss if your trying to make a tree. It usually grows all trhingy like that and looks meesy. Try christmas moss or some kind of fissidens, they will naturally grow rounded


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Tie the moss down with fishing line (trim away when done) or cotton string (rots away when done all on it's own, but may rot away too fast IME), and keep the moss trimmed neatly - don't let it grow out of control like that.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

be careful of those moss. They can get on your substrate and start a colony. You'll done!!!


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks like OP can take his tree out of the tank when he is tying the moss down and trimming it. Then he could rinse out loose moss and it might not take over his tank.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Want it all uniform? Tie it properly


----------



## VincentWangZx (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for the response guys! I'll try it out and post a pic when I'm done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentWangZx (Jan 22, 2015)

So I got this driftwood here that is perfect for my tank! I can't wait to get it started! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentWangZx (Jan 22, 2015)

Ahhahah the tree looks really funny now but I like the entire look of the scape now. I'm waiting for the moss to grow out and I'll see how to trim it from there. On a side note, my HG seems to be stagnant/ not growing well. I keep seeing those transparent grass float about but not much growth otherwise. I do dose Flourish every 3 days and I use a ferric nutrient in the soil, and also CO2 during the photo period. How come it's not growing much?? 








Here's how the tree looks up close. 








Here's the tank on the overall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

VincentWangZx said:


> Ahhahah the tree looks really funny now but I like the entire look of the scape now. I'm waiting for the moss to grow out and I'll see how to trim it from there. On a side note, my HG seems to be stagnant/ not growing well. I keep seeing those transparent grass float about but not much growth otherwise. I do dose Flourish every 3 days and I use a ferric nutrient in the soil, and also CO2 during the photo period. How come it's not growing much??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still very loosely attached. One layer of moss will be better and cover way more area. Your gonna get a lot more browning from the bottom


----------

